# Will A 9 Frame Super Work On A 10 Frame Brood Hive?



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

Has anyone ever put a nine frame super on top of a 10 frame brood hive?
I recevied some used supers,and all of them have the frame spacers to hold 9 frames.I was told the 9 frame with spacers were used mostly for cut comb honey, so the bees would draw out the comb thicker.
It looks like to me that a 9 frame super would not line up evenly on the bottom of the super frames with the top 10 of the brood frames,when they start ot move upward they would not line up evenly.
Has anyone ever used a 9 frame super on a 10 frame brood? Did It work out OK? If so could you tell if it slowed the bees down any? Thanks.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

They will work as the size of the boxes are the same.The 9 frame just means the comb is deeper. thats all.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I run 9 frame honey supers only. The girls just build the cells deeper so there is less scratching needed when opening cells for extraction.
I have been encouraged to change to 8 frames in my honey supers to make it even easier to open all the cells with one pass of the knife. So far I have resisted as I didn't want all that extra capping wax. Now that I am selling my capping wax for nearly $4.00 a pound I may switch.

 Al


----------



## btai (Mar 3, 2006)

not only will it work, but it's the standard


----------

